# Where can I get pleated blinds from ??



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a 2003 Dakota and a couple of the pleated window blinds are looking a bit tatty. 

Does anyone KNOW where I can get replacements from?? I have tried all the usual internet sites and they all seem to offer just the silver backed roller type rather than the pleated variety fitted to my vehicle.

Has anyone fitted the roller blinds as a direct replacement ??

Thanks


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> I have a 2003 Dakota and a couple of the pleated window blinds are looking a bit tatty.
> 
> Does anyone KNOW where I can get replacements from?? I have tried all the usual internet sites and they all seem to offer just the silver backed roller type rather than the pleated variety fitted to my vehicle.
> 
> ...


hi rainbow conversions at wisbeach.they are not cheap for a merc.jud


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Jud

Thanks for that, I am not looking for windscreen blinds but habitation window blinds 

Price should be the same for any vehicle as they are a generic window fitted to just about every MH and caravan !! Its just that I seem to be having great trouble finding a supplier for the pleated variety


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bump


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

www.motorcaravanning.co.uk

Aren't they expensive.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Leisureshop direct do Remis window blinds.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Have you thought of contacting AutoTrail themselves ?

They will either be able to supply or put you in touch with a company.


----------

